# Tide Movement is Everything



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

Got to my spot at the tail end of outgoing tide this morning boxed 5 in 2 drifts, fish shut down till the tide started back in good then finished off my limit in 3 drifts. Purple Haze & Plum were the hot colors of the day, fishing in 5' of water over shell/mud edge. 
Check out spring special @
www.bignastybaits.com
!!!EVERYBODY LOVES A BIG NASTY!!!


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

BigNastyBaits said:


> Got to my spot at the tail end of outgoing tide this morning boxed 5 in 2 drifts, fish shut down till the tide started back in good then finished off my limit in 3 drifts. Purple Haze & Plum were the hot colors of the day, fishing in 5' of water over shell/mud edge.
> 
> Check out spring special @
> 
> ...


What snap are you using? To connect your line to your bait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

http://t.basspro.com/Norman-Lures-Speed-Clips/product/1625/
Looks like a speed clip or something similar.


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

Norman speed clips


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

BigNastyBaits said:


> Norman speed clips


Thanks guys I will give them a try.

Big nasty it looks like you were using a Split ring also. Does that just let it have more action?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

GOTAWAY said:


> Thanks guys I will give them a try.
> 
> Big nasty it looks like you were using a Split ring also. Does that just let it have more action?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not a split-ring it's part of the Norman


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Doug, next time you go fishing, call me. LOL! My sled or yours :bluefish:


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

GOTAWAY said:


> Thanks guys I will give them a try.
> 
> Big nasty it looks like you were using a Split ring also. Does that just let it have more action?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind that's the speed clip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Doug, next time you go fishing, call me. LOL! My sled or yours :bluefish:


Let's do it, I'd like to video a trip with your drone!


----------



## Nado (Dec 14, 2011)

What do you use for your tides? Apps or websites?


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

Nado said:


> What do you use for your tides? Apps or websites?


BuoyData app on my phone but it's not as accurate as the Garmin on the boat.


----------

